# Milling millet



## toncils (28/1/14)

Hey chumps,

I just bought a 20kg bag of panicum millet. The grains are really small, a fifth of barley (ish), so how would I crack it? Does it even need to be cracked?

Cheers!
Andre



Millions of magical millet milled and mashed to make..uh...my... beer.


----------



## toncils (29/1/14)

Found it, this guy seems to think your average mill does the job.

http://www.glutenfreehomebrewing.org/all_grain_brewing_tutorial.php

This website is great for gluten free brewers.


----------

